# PhD Methoxy-7-Test 90 Capules..Gimic or gimmie?



## musio

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3375/1/PhD-Methoxy-7-Test-90-Capules.html

Sorry, didn't know where this thread should go... So, what do you think? What ingredients this so special and to be Over 18's only?


----------



## genesis

Nothing really, they put that on there because anybody who is around the age of 18 or younger will have high enough test levels anyway, so there would be no point taking a test booster.

The only time i would take something like this would be as part of a pct, or if i was old like really old like 30 or something and my natural test levels were low or lower than they where when i was 18

That being said i rate phd quite highly there synergy is damn nice


----------



## Coop

genesis said:


> , or if i was old like really old like 30 or something


----------



## genesis

hahahahah i was waiting for an old person to comment on that


----------



## BBWarehouse

often times manufacturer's put:

"Over 18's / 21's only"

To make the product sound more bad ass 

I.e. if I was looking for a "hardcore" product and it said that, I'd think "wow this must be powerful", like when Hydroxycut has the "dont exceed recommended dose" thing on the bottle etc.


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

BBWarehouse said:


> often times manufacturer's put:
> 
> "Over 18's / 21's only"
> 
> To make the product sound more bad ass
> 
> I.e. if I was looking for a "hardcore" product and it said that, I'd think "wow this must be powerful", like when Hydroxycut has the "dont exceed recommended dose" thing on the bottle etc.


THis is their Formula X rebranded .. It is very similar to our Tyranabol both are good products but as for over 21's etc well 

I would not say either product was a test booster , Tyranabol increases the amount of protien synthisis in the muscle cell and works well to this effect , this product does the same , the methoxy will increase free test by blocking Estrogen but its not really a hormonal product so I don't get the marketing of this

Wurz


----------



## Tall

Boditronics Ltd said:


> THis is their Formula X rebranded .. It is very similar to our Tyranabol both are good products but as for over 21's etc well
> 
> I would not say either product was a test booster , Tyranabol increases the amount of protien synthisis in the muscle cell and works well to this effect , this product does the same , the methoxy will increase free test by blocking Estrogen but its not really a hormonal product so I don't get the marketing of this
> 
> Wurz


BUMP for human studies backing up your claims...


----------



## BSF James

"Tyranabol ". Cool name. I like that one.


----------



## Wee G1436114539

PHD have a solid policy of deliberately not marketing any product that is desinged to influence hormonal status to anyone under 18. Thats all.

As for the product it's a good'un. You get methoxy, alpha lipoic acid, ZMA and ALCAR in one easy to take capsule product at a reasonable price. Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## Karl(Reflex)

Wee G said:


> PHD have a solid policy of deliberately not marketing any product that is desinged to influence hormonal status to anyone under 18. Thats all.
> 
> As for the product it's a good'un. You get methoxy, alpha lipoic acid, ZMA and ALCAR in one easy to take capsule product at a reasonable price. Two thumbs up from me.


Hi Gav

Personally i respect your opinion on products, have you actually used this? I have never read to many good things on Methoxy!


----------



## Wee G1436114539

HiYa Karl,

nice to see you here.

Thing for me about this product is that it contains a good mix of what COULD be useful and is definitely allowed, and what is definitely useful and definitely allowed.

The PH era is dead.

Still kicking but dead...and without massive changes in T to supraphysiological levels no-one is going to notice gains that stand out across a period of a few weeks. So, no natural T elevation product is going to boggle the mind. So, makes sense to start looking at a "bigger picture"...get the zinc and magnesium in there as baseline support, get the anti-ox levles up, work with insulinomimetics to help a little more and so on. It's a good "many bases" product.

Only level criticism is that if i was making it myself it would have a lot more of certain things (but that would make it cost prohibitive and it would sell "0") and i don't go for the science behind ecdysterones.

Regarding taking it the last time i used a commercial product for long enough to evaluate it, in isolation from anything else, was....errr....geeee....ummm....lol. Seriously, my last big supps spend was from bulk powder manufacturers to make my own homebrews - very effective they are to but can't sell em as noone will pay what they would cost.

ho hum.

Anyway mucker, gimme a yell over at highlandmuscle.com if you want to discuss supps in depth, from an industry POV, anytime. It's nice and quiet over there!

G.


----------



## Karl(Reflex)

Wee G said:


> HiYa Karl,
> 
> nice to see you here.
> 
> Thing for me about this product is that it contains a good mix of what COULD be useful and is definitely allowed, and what is definitely useful and definitely allowed.
> 
> The PH era is dead.
> 
> Still kicking but dead...and without massive changes in T to supraphysiological levels no-one is going to notice gains that stand out across a period of a few weeks. So, no natural T elevation product is going to boggle the mind. So, makes sense to start looking at a "bigger picture"...get the zinc and magnesium in there as baseline support, get the anti-ox levles up, work with insulinomimetics to help a little more and so on. It's a good "many bases" product.
> 
> Only level criticism is that if i was making it myself it would have a lot more of certain things (but that would make it cost prohibitive and it would sell "0") and i don't go for the science behind ecdysterones.
> 
> Regarding taking it the last time i used a commercial product for long enough to evaluate it, in isolation from anything else, was....errr....geeee....ummm....lol. Seriously, my last big supps spend was from bulk powder manufacturers to make my own homebrews - very effective they are to but can't sell em as noone will pay what they would cost.
> 
> ho hum.
> 
> Anyway mucker, gimme a yell over at highlandmuscle.com if you want to discuss supps in depth, from an industry POV, anytime. It's nice and quiet over there!
> 
> G.


Its good to see you are around again, your one of the few peoples whos opinions on supplements i actually respect.

Ironically i have always wanted to run ecdy at a decent dose as i think it has some promise, just never got round to it.

Hows the training these days, powerlifting/strongman or bodybuilding?


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Training? Me? ...Eeeek! Let's call it a sabbatical, not a retirement 

Just getting back to it after the tail end of 07 being a total nightmare on a personal level. You?

What have you seen that makes you want to run ecdy at a high dose? Would want to know!

Cheers,

G


----------

